

Full HTML5 Game demo using EaselJS - esente
http://www.bkom.com/robotgame/

======
Radzell
Nice graphics and the game was surprisingly fun. Reminds me of older game from
kids website. The only problem I had was speeding up when I went to one tab
then returned.

